

Ask HN: How Reddit and Hacker News store their news and comments? - martzom

I have some doubts about how Reddit and Hacker News manage to store such amount of news and comments while keeping all their rankings updated. I guess they must keep everything in memory using some kind of Tree structure, right? (news are parent of comments which are parent of other comments, etc.). Do they keep all news in memory? or just the last ones? do they constantly update all news ranking? or just the last ones? Hope you can help me. Thanks!
======
benologist
Reddit's open source so you could actually look:

<https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki>

Edit: daleharvey beat me to the punchline.

------
daleharvey
hacker news and reddit are both open source

<http://arclanguage.org/> (stored plain text files which are hot loaded into
memory I believe)

<https://github.com/reddit/reddit> (probably a database)

~~~
martzom
Thanks! I have found both sources but I am java developer. I guess I should
learn python or arc to find it out.

